# What really happened at KDHIII



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

This weekend was fun for all of us P&Sers.

we all fished the tourney, only some of us caught fish, it was a difficult weekend to fish. teo's brother won an inferno but wasnt there, so al in turn stole it. i won me some sandspikes... anyway i just wanted to say that i had a great time at wilbers, and that yes... everyone loves catmeat. hell wilber was telling me to marinate the 2 other ones he had running around. lots of good food, and yes wilber i will be needing some of that seasoning you use, good lord it is so damn good. i think me and flea just sat there picking shrimp... oh but for all you board memebers, let me leave you with a few pictures of the fearless leader of the AC.... the BAC himself. 









me with an eel getting ready... ant ready with the cam starts snappin away









the eel starting at the chest









working his way to the chinny chin chin









missing his left nostril by inches!!!! that woulda been great









al, bl'd out and goin...."man what the hell is that on my face!" and goin right back to sleep


yes, it was a great weekend





yes, thats really al sleeping... yes thats really a live eel. i was going to slip it in under the sheets if ya kno what i mean, but bob wouldnt let me.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

B/L'ed ...out ....not ever...never....jus' tired....from all tha fishin I did...some a lil harder than others....er ....NTKG ......Guess that's good pay back...especially since I took yall's bait knife and 8-10 oz sinkers...


That is not sleepin in that bed....that guy sleepin is Crawdaddy ....

See arms are so warn out from casting


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Neil, that's cold.
Remind me not to bunk with the AC.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Now that was just wrong but a classic i must say,,, sorry i missed this one but when ya have plans with the lady friend at a weekend getaway at a bed & breakfast ,, ya just cant get outta that.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That was hysterical. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*haha*

What's funny is he grabs the Eel and throws it across the room. Murmurs in his sleep " What the hell's on my face" and passes right back out. 

I probably woulda jumped out of the bed when I grabbed something slimey on my face.

Al gets teabagged by Bob and then teabagged by an Eel. Awesome weekend.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Some pics of the whole weekend!*

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/12810


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Teo, I couldn't get th links to work.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood me neither


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

*More Pics- 56k Go tie some rigs*

























Teo's jumping for Joy!
















































The only bad thing about NS4D's fishing beater


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yasou Malakas!!*

Man those pics are great!! NTKG...That was cold...heartless...cruel...and I laughed my arse off!! You guys had too much fun!!!

FB


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

CrawFish said:


> Friday Afternoon;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pictures here


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*try again*

and let me know....thanks...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Hahahahahaha!*

It's a shame you didn't have a camcorder, because you could have turned that into a Pay-Per-View event!


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

*Nice Fishin' Spot*

Gentlemen,
It appears as if folks had a grand time slinging the bait and catchin' a few fish. Where is the location of the rest area/park with the bench and wooden walkway that the fellows are trying their luck? The water seems to be right at the walkway, as if there is a boat launch ramp within close proximity, and it does not look as if one has to battle the waves to get a line in a "fishy" spot. Hopefully it is in a location accessible to the public. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I was looking for the Ritz at about 5PM on Friday. I think I found it but everybody was gone. There was Rodeo out front and a surf cat near by. OH well maybe next year.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Digger - We didn't really get going til around 7, or possibly you were at the wrong Ritz?

Sorry I missed seeing you.

Try again next year.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Next to the Bucaneer Motel?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Digger said:


> Next to the Bucaneer Motel?



Yep, on Sibbern St. I believe.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I tried.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

here's a nice picture of the dinner that wilber and everyone else loved!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

NTKG said:


> here's a nice picture of the dinner that wilber and everyone else loved!



I knew it all along! :--|


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Neil - My wife wants to know what those leaves are that you are cooking with Fido.

She has looked for them and does not know what they are called.

Sheeesh....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well that obviously aint me, but those leaves are sesame leaves... the flowers bud up and thats where you get those seeds...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yum!.....how does Yellow Lab cook up??....the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy crap,,, just where do I start on this trip a lot of those pics were taken at my camp site *I am that studly fellow in the red hat* and enjoyed all of yall dropping by and hope the Clams and chowder went down well.
I aint sure just what Al ate but he left it in my bathroom and still aint sure he dont owe me a new throne,,, sumthang died in that boy:--| 

Hat it was great to finally meet ya face to face,,, your right us normal folks got to stick together with the AC gang hangen around 

Had a great time at Wilbers and had some food so good if ya put a plate on your head your tounge would slap ya to death tryn to get to it.
*Note, next time Wilber tells me he will fix me a Burbon make sure he puts some of the coke in the drink not just wave it around the cup *

I don't guess there is no need to go into distance casting since my line seems to have drifted over everyone elses Man that new Inferno SMOKES


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

*Thanks for the info concerning the fishing spot*

I thought there was a rest area or public beach access point I was missin'.


----------

